# Pre-fair preparations



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone do any dosing of meds before they take their goats to fair? Since pinkeye is so contagious, is there something to give your goats ahead of time that will provide some protection from getting 'something' from other goats?

We plan to clean the stalls really good before we take the goats in, but that won't protect against the goat in the next pen that has 'something'.

Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A good vet should be screening all incoming fair animals. Granted not everything can be seen / found upon inspection. But if the vet there isnt changing gloves between each herd, I sure the heck wouldnt let him touch my goats and would lead me to believe he has no idea what he is doing. I say this cause this happened at our fair when the old vet retired and they brought in some moron pet and horse vet who had almost no idea about goats.

But to answer the question, maybe some immune system boosters like zinc wouldnt hurt but Id not suggest to pre treat something you dont have or may not get. A good vet check is always the best line of defense at a fair.


----------

